# eUML2 installationsproblem



## kreacher (1. Dez 2011)

Hallo,
ich will mir das plugin eUML2 für Eclipse Indigo installieren.

Hab zunächst den Fehler gemacht, die Studio version zu installieren, die jetzt wieder gelöscht.

Jetzt wollte ich die Free Version installieren, aber jetzt kommt diese Fehlermeldung:




> Cannot complete the install because one or more required items could not be found.
> Software currently installed: eUML2 Free Edition 3.7.1.20110624 (com.soyatec.euml2.free.feature.group 3.7.1.20110624)
> Missing requirement: Diagram tools Plugin  3.7.1.20110624 (com.soyatec.diagrams 3.7.1.20110624) requires 'bundle org.apache.batik.dom.svg 1.6.0' but it could not be found
> Cannot satisfy dependency:
> ...



Weiß nicht, wieso da was fehlt, und wie ich das am besten nachinstallieren könnte.
Wäre echt super, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte..


----------



## kreacher (2. Dez 2011)

Also, habs jetzt selbst rausgefunden, woran es lag.

Die das downloadpackage der free version von eUML2 ist (im gegensatz zur studioversion) nicht vollständig.

Bevor man mit der Installation von eUML2 free version beginnt sollte man folgende Schritte ausführen:

1. Eclipse starten
2. Help -> install new software -> Indigo - indigo Software Repository (bzw. das gleiche mit Galileo,...)
3. Modeling -> Markieren und installieren von EMF (Eclipse Modeling Framework SDK) und GMF (Graphical Modeling Framework (Runtime) SDK) installieren

Nun kann man eUML2 von der eUML2 Site runterladen und installieren.


----------



## cable545 (7. Dez 2011)

cool, genau das gleiche Problem hab ich auch gerade gehabt. GUTER TIPP!!!


----------



## NukeNukeBoom (23. Jan 2012)

Hallo,

danke für den Hinweiß, Windows 7 User darauf achten, dass man Eclipse als Admin startet, wenn man neue Software installieren möchte.


Grüße


----------

